# What will this Blue one go for?



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TYCO-HO-Slot-Ca...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Interesting... no reserve price!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

My bet is it'll fetch $550.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not being a TYCO guy, that much, really? Well, it has a week to get there. :freak: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wager a .01 cent bet!!! I'm callin' this one $472.99. Let's see who's closest!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Calling All High Rollers*

You're on, SCman! One cent on the line it is!!! Who else wants to play?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

$622.50

Later,
Keith


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

388 and I see your stinkin penny big spender..

Coach!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I bet Rich buys it for a backup sprint car...RM 535.00


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Last one I saw was about $370. this ones mint. final price----------$450.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

$412.20 sniped, naturally.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

What is this? The Price is Right...., err I mean The Bid is Right. The one who is closest to the actual bid without going over. Well, going over would be okay here I guess. 

Well I say $492.01. Randy.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I have no clue... But I'll play. 46,611 pennies.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

What is this article which he mentions? I'd like to see that.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:freak: 6 days..9 hours left and it tops $255.00.... oooh boy, I may have under estimated the magazine article effect.... and with my entire life's savings at stake on top of it all!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Hangtime said:


> Last one I saw was about $370. this ones mint. final price----------$450.


Sticking with four fitty. Yo!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

$425.00 here


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> You're on, SCman! One cent on the line it is!!! Who else wants to play?


$.01 on $392.58!

Gene


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*nah, it's used...*



Hangtime said:


> Last one I saw was about $370. this ones mint. final price----------$450.


It's used - very clean, but used. Note the wear on the shoes and the stickers surrounding the cockpit...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we should put a cap on when bets should be allowed to be placed... Is 10:00 PM Eastern time Thursday night sound OK??? That will leave this listing 3 full days to end... :thumbsup: And no editing your guess either!!! Let's keep this fair... There is a ton of cash on the line here!!!:jest:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderjetgene said:


> It's used - very clean, but used. Note the wear on the shoes and the stickers surrounding the cockpit...


I stand by my final price.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

2 days 4 hours left..holding at 255.01!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

350, people dont have too much play cash right now.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope someone here is selling and not bidding. As we add posts it also adds to the posts in google and such search engines. If you are bidding and posting it does the same with the search engines wheels spinning.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

How about mine ? ! After watching the prices these are bringing I am giving mine up . Its not perfect but makes a good display. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=360122344930


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

$75 already . . . wish I had one to sell! :lol:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Piz said:


> How about mine ? ! After watching the prices these are bringing I am giving mine up . Its not perfect but makes a good display. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=360122344930


I like the idea of adding a reinforcing wire across the bottom of the wing! Hope yours goes for some big bones, dude!


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> I like the idea of adding a reinforcing wire across the bottom of the wing! Hope yours goes for some big bones, dude!


That is not for reinforcement it's an axle for adding more wheels:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*We Have A Winner!!*

Congratulations go to thunderjetgene the winner in the Patrick STP indy car bid guess challenge!!! Gene guessed the auction final at $393.58, a difference of a mere $1.42. Final bid was $395.00 sniped as Doba guessed. Coach was a close second with his guess of $388.00. And Doba was third at $412.20. Way to go thunderjet gene!!!!!! Please feel free to post your email account so we can paypal ya the winnings!!! :woohoo: Dang good guess!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Man, You guys know your cars. I wasn't even in the top three! lol


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Winnah!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Congratulations go to thunderjetgene the winner in the Patrick STP indy car bid guess challenge!!! Gene guessed the auction final at $393.58, a difference of a mere $1.42. Final bid was $395.00 sniped as Doba guessed. Coach was a close second with his guess of $388.00. And Doba was third at $412.20. Way to go thunderjet gene!!!!!! Please feel free to post your email account so we can paypal ya the winnings!!! :woohoo: Dang good guess!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


WOOOHOOO! I'd like to thank the academy, and all the small people who made this possible... (music...)

I think I'm going to try my hand at Passtime now - see if I can give Ken Harrington a run for his money.

Gene


----------

